# Clinic of the Month Award



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

What do you think of your clinic [size=40pt]?[/size]

Are they friendly?
Are they professional?
Have they gone out of their way to help?​

If you have answered[size=18pt] "yes" to any of the above questions
then you might be interested to know that 
*Fertility Friends* is about to launch 
an exciting Recognition & Reward Scheme 
which could see your clinic receiving a very special gift.

Sometimes its nice to just say  and to let people know that they are recognised 
for doing a good job - so make sure you take part if you feel your clinic deserves an award.

Each month the *most deserving* clinic will be sent a *luxury chocolate hamper*
from *Thornton's *with a special card inside thanking them for 
their support and advising that they are
*Fertility Friends* clinic of the month.










Further announcements will take place soon advising 
how the nominations system will work and how you can register your vote.

Please note that this scheme is for UK clinics only.

Watch this space for further details &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; [/size]​


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats a lovely idea!  What a wonderful way to recognise the hard work of clinics!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

What a super idea! Have always thought how nice it would be to say "thank you" to all the staff, but never knew how to go about it....... this is perfect!

Fozi


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

brilliant idea  xxxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Great idea!!!  How does it work


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Further details will be available soon luuluu  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Wat a lovely idea


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

what a great idea   xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

fantastic idea


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree - brilliant idea


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Great idea, dont think my clinic will ever get an award though if im honest  

jo x


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

An excellent idea  

Nat xx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Excellent idea.  My clinic will definately be getting a vote

Jane


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with all the above.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

this is a fab idea - but i worry that small clinics (like halifax) wont ever get a reward cos not enough people go there so i wonder if there is a way you can do it so its not HOW MANY say its good but somehow measuring what they do or why they are good if that makes sense?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It will not be about the number of votes - it will be the most 'deserving'


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

oh thats fab - thanks for clearing that up tony


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Great idea  

A thank you card & photos always seems so insignificant ...

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't wait to get voting


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Fantastic idea 

Also I noticed that acebabes is at both clinics i've been to and in the HFEA magazine but I didn't find them helpfull at all and were not to nice to me! 

How can we get FF in the yearly mag and on clincs notice boards? as this is by far the best fertility website ever!!!

mandamae xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

What a wonderful idea!


----------



## Quadzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great idea...the peoples vote  and a reward for caring clinics


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Fab idea !


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

More agreement from me too!  
My consultant actually recommended FF to me in the first place


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

What a fantastic idea! Little bit disappointed that this is only applicable to UK clinics. Seems a shame when so many of us receive such excellent treatment from overseas. Wonder if there is a way of recognising them as well??


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

A fab idea!!


----------



## Shell 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

what a great idea i will def be voting
shell 2


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Fab idea, does it have to be UK Mainland only or can Channel Islands be included??


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice idea but as it is only for Uk clinics I would not vote.  Too bad as so many of the more professional and helpful, not to mention successful clinics, are abroad.  Still, maybe this will encourage the UK ones to be better, that is the ones that never get nominated , and the ones that do will get some recognition. 
b123


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Unfortunately with 1200 clinics across the world it would be too many for us to administrate and far too costly.

We may in the future extend it to another country or two - but being realistic, we can only offer this within the UK at the moment..

Also, this is not done via voting.


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

fantatic idea, all for it


----------



## Jaydi (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Tony

It says voting on the introduction page 'clinic of the month as voted by our members'.

I too wish we could nominate clinics abroad - there is no comparison between the care we received in the UK to the care overseas.

I hope there will be a way for all clinics to be considered.

Jaydi


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi i think its a fantastic idea shows our appreciation to the clinics and all the hard work they put into allof us trying to get our dreasm come true. brilliant idea
kirst x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

i think this is a brilliant idea. A great way to say thanks to all the staff at the clinics for all the hard work they do in helping us all achieve our dreams of becoming parents. I will def be voting!!

Louise xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep - that is exactly it Loopy... more details will follow soon though


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

what a fab idea
                          marie 76xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Some of us started in the uk and ended up abroad, so may have to also mention the clinic abroad even if the vote does not count, i would like others to know.
If fact, lets vote on how your clinic abroad compares with your Uk clinic, would would you suggest they did differently!!! what about that??


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Choice4 - the idea behind this is purely to say thank you to the clinics.  Comparrisons with other clinics or ways for improvement wont be what we will be looking at regarding this initiative.  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Great idea!  

My UK clinic have been fab - even when I went abroad for donor eggs - did all the scans & met up with the Greek cons!

However, they're only a small clinic so prob wouldn't get enough votes to win a prize?  Hope there's a way around this as the staff are FAB!

Jess xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It will have absolutely nothing to do with votes


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can we start voting, it is taking a bit long now!!!!
Would it be open or secret ballot
I know the UK clinic that would win!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Tony Reid said:


> It will have absolutely nothing to do with votes


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

What a wonderful idea !  I will definitely be nominating my clinic !

N x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Minxy - Hi hun. I think this is a wonderful idea too. I changed clinics for my 2nd & 3rd attempts & have been so much happier. It would have been nice to know what the new clinics were going to be like before making that jump.

Can't wait to hear how we do this.

Sally xx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi everybody  

I'd be delighted to nominate my UK clinic and explain why I think they deserve it. 

Like lots of others on FF, I would dearly love to nominate my foreign clinic in the future, who are outstanding in every regard.  I understand that this is not possible at the moment but hope it will be possible in the future.

Great idea though.  

Let us know what you want for the game to begin.  

Podbean
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Any more news on this or have I missed something ?

N x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We are currently setting up the back end system to manage this.

Wont be long


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds fab!


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Any news? Would love to cast my vote.


----------

